# Midsummer's Daydream Cover



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, 

Here's my latest effort, Rik Emmett's Midsummer's Daydream instrumental. 
I made the bass line more pronounced by not letting them overlap each other, I think it adds a fun rhythmic element to Rik's piece. I've always been in awe of people that can make stuff like this up. 
Hope you enjoy it...






Thanks for listening,

Chris


----------



## Fabian Leandro (Sep 22, 2018)

Bravissimo !!!!!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice job. Rik was a big part of me learning to finger pick in my high school days. This song, Petite Etude, The City or at least that’s what I think it’s called.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Great job !


----------

